# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  الإسهامات الحضارية وأهم أعلام مدينة القيروان

## حامل المسك1

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
منقول للفائدة 
*الإسهامات الحضارية وأهم أعلام مدينة القيروان*لقد استطاعت القيروان أن تفرز طوال أربعة قرون متتالية مدرسة متعدّدة الخصائص أبقت على ذكرها خالدا وحافظت على مجدها التليد. وكانت المدينة آنذاك سوقا للمعرفة يغترف من مناهلها الواردون على أحواضها والمتعطّشون لمعارفها. فطبّقت شهرتها الآفاق وعمّ ذكرها كامل أرجاء المغرب الإسلامي. وانتصب بها منذ أواخر القرن الثالث هجري/ التاسع ميلادي بيتا للحكمة – محاكية لمثيلتها ببغداد في التّبحر في مجالات العلوم الطبيّة والفلكيّة والهندسيّة والتّرجمة – وركّزت مقومات النهضة الفكريّة والعلميّة بالبلاد.
*المدرسة المالكيّة*  
ولعلّ من أبرز إسهامات القيروان في الحضارة العربيّة المغربيّة دورها الديني والرّوحي في ترسيخ العقيدة الإسلامية بالمغرب الإسلامي . وكان السبق في ذلك للفقهاء العشرة الذين بعث بهم عمر بن عبد العزيز لتفقيه أبناء إفريقية ومساعدتهم على فهم مناسك دينهم فتعدّدت الكتاتيب والحلق وانتشرت المعارف الدينيّة حتى إذا ما آل الأمر إلى الأغالبة ظهرت طبقة يمتاز رجالها بالعكوف على أقوال الأيمة المجتهدين في التشريع يجمعون شتاتها ويؤلفون بين موضوعاتها ويبوّبون مسائلها الفقهيّة وينسّقون أحكامها بعد أن وقفوا على تفسير القرآن وعرفوا رواية الحديث والسنن. ومن أعلام هذه الطّبقة أسد بن الفرات وعبد الله بن فروخ. ثم انبرت القيروان بعد، ما أنضجته الاختلافات المذهبيّة من مناظرات وتيارات دينيّة، إلى المالكيّة ،وان نشأ هذا المذهب بالمدينة فقد كان للقيروانيين شرف تدوينه على يدي أسد بن الفرات ، ثم سحنون بن سعيد ( المتوفى سنة240هـ) المؤسس الأول لمدرسة الفقه المالكي بإفريقية وأبرز علم في المعرفة الدينيّة بالمغرب الإسلامي قاطبة . وقد واصل تلاميذه إنضاج هذا المذهب بالتبحّر في أبوابه وتفسير أقوال من تقدّم وإيضاح آرائهم ومحاولة تعميم مشاربه ليكون مستوفيا لحاجة المجتمع ومعبّرا عن مآربه، فكانت مؤلّفات محمّد بن سحنون ( المتوفى سنة 255هـ) في البيوع ويحي بن عمر ( المتوفى سنة 289هـ) في أحكام السوق ومحمد بن عبدوس ( المتوفى سنة 260هـ) في تفاسيره . ورغم الاضطهاد الذي تعرض إليه أعلام المالكيّة على يدي الشيعة فانّهم استطاعوا ترسيخ المجتمع الإفريقي خلال العهد الفاطمي، في انتماءاته السنيّة واستيفاء مقوّمات المذهب وتنويع فروعه . ومن أبرز شخصّيات هذا الطور عبد لله بن أبي زيد القيرواني (المتوفى سنة 386هـ) صاحب الرّسالة و النوادر والزيادات على المدونة وأبو الحسن القابسي ( المتوفى سنة 403هـ) وأبو عمران الفاسي ( المتوفى سنة 430 هـ) . 


وبذلك يعود الفضل إلى القيروان في إنضاج الفكر المالكي ونشره في كامل بلاد المغرب فكان أحد مقوّمات وحدة الديار والمصير وحاميا للمجتمع المغربي من آفات التناحر المذهبي .*المدرسة الطبيّة والعلميّة* 

لقد قامت بالقيروان مدرسة طبيّة متميّزة ترعرعت على يدي إسحاق بن عمران الوارد من بغداد وما تولاه من نشر المعارف الطبيّة التي كانت نافقة بالمشرق على اثر حركة التّرجمة التي ازدهرت على يدي الخليفة المأمون. وكان إسحاق حاذقا عارفا بتركيب الأدوية، وهو أول من انصرف بإفريقية لاعتماد التجربة الطبيّة وكتب في مجالات عدّة منها الأدوية المفردة والصفد والنّبض، وتميّز بمؤلّفه في الماليخوليا الذي لم يسبق للعرب أن ألفوا فيه . وكذلك نحا نحوه إسحاق بن سليمان الواصل من مصر وكان له الفضل في نقل الكثير من العلوم الطبية اللاتينية والإغريقية ووضع كتابا في الحميات وآخر في الأغذية ، واستحكمت على يديهما قواعد المعرفة الطبيّة والصيّدليّة بإفريقية وتتلمذ عليهما نخبة من الأطباء كعليّ ابن إسحاق بن عمران ودوناش بن تميم، وتواتر ذكر الأطباء في كتب الطّبقات الموضوعة في أبواب مختلفة الى أن بلغت المدرسة الطبيّة الإفريقية نضجها في العهد الفاطمي وفي أيّام صنهاجة على يدي أحمد بن الجزّار المتوفى سنة 369هـ و هو الذي كان أمامها بدون منازع،واسع المعرفة والاطّلاع في مختلف الاختصاصات صيدلانيّا ممارسا ألّف في مختلف العلوم حتى فاقت تآليفه الأربعة والأربعين كتابا ، أهمّها زاد المسافر الذي حظي بمنزلة كبيرة جدا في المشرق العربي وفي الأندلس وكتاب طب الفقراء الذي لم يسبق أن ألّف فيه . واستطاعت مدرسة القيروان الطبيّة بفضل ابن الجزّار أن تضاهي مثيلتها بالمشرق وأن تشعّ على الثّقافة الأوروبية في القرون الوسطى وكان لها أبلغ الأثر في نقل المعارف الطبيّة العربيّة إلى بلدان الحوض الشّمالي للبحر الأبيض المتوسّط عبر جامعات سالرن ومونبلي وبلاد الأندلس. وقد ترجمت العديد من المؤلفات الطبيّة الإفريقية إلى اللاتينية واليونانيّة والعبريّة حتى أنّنا لا نعرف أي طبيب عربي حظي ممّا حظي به ابن الجزار من الترجمات إلي مختلف اللّغات العالميّة خاصّة عن طريق قسطنطين الإفريقي الذي ترجم كتاب الماليخوليا لإسحاق بن عمران وزاد المسافر وكتاب الخواص وكتاب المعدة وكتاب طب الفقراء والمساكين لابن الجزّار . 


وقد تواصلت هذه المدرسة رافدا كبيرا من روافد المدرسة الطبيّة الأوروبيّة.*المدرسة الأدبية* 

والقيروان اشتهرت إلى جانب ذلك بأدبائها وشعرائها ونقّادها. فبعد طور التلقي والدربة على الأساليب الشعريّة والبلاغية العربيّة، وبعد أن تم صقل المجتمع الإفريقي ليصبح مجتمعا عربيّا فكرا ولغة وعقيدة ، انبرى المولدون لتقليد أفذاذ الأدب العربي فسطع نجم ابن هاني الأندلس ( المتوفى سنة 362 هـ) بشعره الناضج والمتجبّر حتى سمّي بمتنبّي المغرب، ثم تبسط أهل إفريقية في العيش وركنوا إلي البذخ والترف ... وجنحوا إلى الآداب الرفيعة فزها الأدب..... وراجت سوق الأفكار أيما رواج. 
وبلغت حضارة القيروان أوجها في العهد الصنهاجي فخطر الأدب من نثر ونظم في حلّة التفنن والرقة. وظهر فيه الاختراع وبرز استقلال المغرب عن المشرق في إبداعاته ومصادر إيحاءاته ووجوه بيانه. وليس أدل على ذلك من ظهور حركة نقديّة مساوقة للإبداع الشعري فكان عمدة ابن رشيق ( المتوفى سنة 456هـ) وسبقه ممتع إبراهيم النهشلي وتلاه كتاب رسائل الانتقاد لمحمّد بن شرف. ويقول ابن خلدون في شأن العمدة: " هو الكتاب الذي انفرد في صناعة الشعر وأعطاها حقها ولم يكتب فيها أحد قبله ولا بعده مثله" .
وتميّز من الشعراء الحصري القيرواني ( المتوفى سنة 488 هـ) برقّة شعره وابن شرف ( المتوفى سنة 460هـ) وكان لهما شرف تمثيل أدب الهجرة واللّوعة إلى الأوطان الذي تأثر به شعراء الأندلس فيما بعد ويضاف إليهما تميم ابن المعز 

( المتوفى سنة 501هـ) الذي أبقى على ديوان ضخم ينبض وجدانا ومرارة.*المدرسة المعماريّة* 

ومن البديهي أن ترتسم مختلف ملامح هذا التمدّن والتّحضر على العمارة فتنشأ مدرسة معماريّة قيروانيّة. فقد كانت القيروان في أول أمرها تتقبّل الأنماط الهندسية الواردة إليها من المشرق عامّة وعواصم الخلافة خاصّة ، فتتولّى استيعابها ومزجها بالعنصر الإفريقي وهو ما سمح بنشأة مدرسة هندسيّة إفريقية ذات خصائص متميّزة تعرف بمدرسة القيروان نسبة إلى المدينة التي كانت تمثّل همزة الوصل بين المشرق والمغرب والتي أفرزت وأنضجت هذه الأنماط الهندسيّة حتى أصبحت قوالب معماريّة متعارفة . 
وتختصّ مدرسة القيروان المعماريّة بتشبثّها بأنماطها التي بلورتها منذ أواسط القرن الثالث هجري وبوفائها لمناهلها الشامية الأصليّة رغم مواكبتها لبعض التيارات الزخرفيّة والمعماريّة التي ظهرت في العالم الإسلامي خلال العصر العبّاسي خاصّة فيما يتعلّق بالقباب ذات الحنايا الركنيّة والزّخارف المتأثّرة بطراز سامراء وان كان الفضل يعود إلى إفريقية في المحافظة على المدرسة الأمويّة ، فإنها استطاعت كذلك تطويرها وإثرائها لتصبح متميّزة بها من خلال التخطيط المتعامد وإقامة قبّة ملاصقة لجدار القبلة عند التقاء البلاطة المحوريّة والبلاطة الموازية لجدار القبلة ، وكذلك بالانفراد من دون المدارس المعماريّة الإسلامية بإضافة رواق للقبلة وإقامة قبّة في وسطه. وتبدو العمارة الأغلبية القيروانيّة منبسطة وممتدّة أفقيّا تتحاشى الارتفاع والأبّهة . كما تختص الزّخارف القيروانيّة من نباتيّة وهندسيّة بنضجها بالنسبة لمثيلاتها في الفن الأموي.
وقد امتازت مدرسة القيروان بتواصلها الزّمني بإفريقية وبانتشارها الجغرافي شرقا إلى مشارق النيل وغربا عند بحر الظّلمات .
وقد استطاعت الأنماط القيروانيّة أن تفرض تجذّرها بإفريقية إلى العصر الحديث ولم تتراجع عن سيطرتها المطلقة إلا بمجيء العثمانيين ومن خلال ما لحق إفريقية من تأثيرات أندلسيّة ومغربيّة بعد طرد المسلمين من الأندلس.
وقد شملت مدرسة القيروان صقليّة النورمانيّة حيث أن أغلب كنائسها ككنيسة سان جيوفاني دل أرميتي وقصر العزيزيّة وقصر القبيبة وقصر القبّة قد استمدّت أشكالها من المعالم الإفريقية خاصّة من حيث استعمال المحاريب كعناصر زخرفيّة واتّخاذ القباب ذات الحنايا الركنيّة . 

ويمكن الجزم بأن المناطق المغربيّة التي كانت مرتبطة سياسيا وتاريخيا وعقائديّا بإفريقية ، قد تأثّرت بالمدرسة القيروانيّة ، من ذلك فان منارة جامع بني حماد تعتبر من طراز المنارات القيروانية .*أعـلام القيــروان* *أسد بن الفرات* *(142-213هـ/760-829م)*

أبو عبد الله أسد بن الفرات من سنان مولى بني سليم. أصله من أبناء جند خراسان. ولد بتجران سنة 142هـ. سمع من علي بن زياد ثم ارتحل إلى المشرق فلقي أصحاب أبي حنيفة القاضي أبا يوسف ومحمد بن الحسن ثم سمح الحديث على يحي بن زكريا بن أبي زائدة. وتفقه بمصر على يدي عبد الرحمن بن القاسم وعنه دون الأسدية في الفقه المالكي. وهو أول مؤلف في العالم الإسلامي يجمع قضايا الفقه في كتاب. وقد نحا نحوه سحنون في المدونة رغم أنها اعتبرت تصحيحا للأسديّة.
مزج بين المذهبين الحنفي والمالكي وكان أعلم الناس بإفريقية بهما . وقد ذكر أبو سنان قال: "كان أسد إذ سرد أقاويل العراقيين يقول له مشايخ كانوا يجالسونه ممن يذهب مذهب أهل المدينة أوقد القنديل الثاني يا أبا عبد الله ! فيسرد أقاويل أهل المدينة". 

ولاه زيادة الله الأول القضاء سنة 204هـ/820م ثم جعله أميرا على جيشه الذي بعث به لفتح صقليّة سنة 212هـ/828م ففتح أسد كثيرا من الحصون ومات محاصرا لسرقوسة سنة 213هـ/829م. *الامام سحنون160 هـ / 776م – 240هـ / 854م*

سحنون – واسمه عبد السّلام – بن سعيد بن حبيب التنوخي، أبو سعيد. ولد بالقيروان سنة 160هـ . وتلقى العلوم بإفريقية على البهلول بن راشد وعلى أسد بن الفرات وعلي بن زياد. ثمّ توجّه في طلب العلم إلى المشرق سنة 188هـ فزار مصر والشّام والحجاز، وأخذ الفقه عن فطاحل تلك الأمصار مثل عبد الرحمان بن القاسم وأشهب، وابن الماجشون و وكيع بن الجرّاح وغيرهم.
وعاد إلى بلده سنة 191هـ فأظهر علم أهل المدينة ومذهب مالك بن أنس. وهو أول من ركّزه بإفريقية مركزا ثابتا.
وتولّى قضاء إفريقيّة منذ سنة 234هـ/848م إلى حين وفاته في رجب سنة 240هـ/854م، ودفن بالقيروان. وضريحه- رحمه الله- مشهور للخاصّ والعام. 
لـه : 

- المدوّنة الكبرى. جمع فيها مسائل الفقه على مذهب مالك بن أنس.

- مخطوطات المدوّنة كثيرة وكذلك مختصراتها. كابن أبي زيد وابن بشير - والبراذعي والمازري وابن يونس. 

- وطبعت المدوّنة الكبرى في ثلاث طبعات . 
*محمد بن سحنون**( 202هـ/818م – 256هـ/ 870م )*

محمد بن سحنون بن سعيد التنوخي، أبو عبد الله. ولد بالقيروان سنة 202هـ ونشأ في حضن والده سحنون وعنه أخذ العلم وعليه معتمده. كما تتلمذ على موسى بن معاوية الصمادحي وعبد الله بن أبي حسان اليحصبي وعبد العزيز بن يحي المدني. وكانت له رحلة إلى المشرق ومصر حج فيها ولاقى فيها العلماء مثل الزهري وابن كاسب وشيبة النيسابوري. 
وبعد رجوعه إلى القيروان تصدر للتدريس بالجامع الأعظم وجلس بعد موت سحنون في مجلسه وآلت له ولابن عبدوس رئاسة المذهب المالكي بإفريقية وكان بينهما منافسة. وقد اظطهد محمد بن سحنون من طرف القاضي الحنفي سليمان بن عمران وأجبر على التوارى إلى أن أمنه أمير العصر محمد بن الأغلب.
وكانت وفاته سنة 256هـ بالساحل .
ولمحمد بن سحنون كير من المؤلفات بلغت الثلاثمائة كتاب لم يصلنا منها إلا النزر القليل. ومن أهمها:
- المسند في الحديث : وهو كبير.
- الجامع: جمع فيه فنون العلم: وهو في مائة جزء: وهو كتابه الكبير: في السير والأمثال وأدب القضاة والفرائض والتاريخ الخ...
- كتاب الرد على أهل البدع: ثلاثة أجزاء.
- كتاب في الرد على الشافعي وأهل العراق: وهو كتاب في خمسة أجزاء. 

ولم ينشر له إلا كتاب آداب المعلمين وكتاب الأجوبة.*أبو الحسن القابسي* *( 324 هـ/ 936م – 403هـ/1013م )*

علي بن أبي بكر محمد بن خلف المعافري ويعرف بابن القابسي. ولد يوم 6 رجب سنة 324هـ/936م وقرأ بالقيروان على جماعة من مشاهير محدّثيها وفقهائها مثل عبد اللّه بن أبي هاشم التجيبي والعسّال ودرّاس بن إسماعيل وغيرهم، وبمدينة تونس على أبي العباس عبد الله الإبيّاني وعليه كان أكثر اعتماده. ثمّ سافر إلى المشرق – رمضان سنة 352هـ - بقصد الحج وطلب العلم. وأقام في هذه الوجهة خمسة أعوام أدّى فيها فريضة الحج ، وسمع الحديث بمكّة من أبي زيد المروزي وأبي الحسن النّيسابوري، وبمصر من حمزة بن محمد الكناني وغيرهم من علية محدّثي عصره. ثمّ عاد إلى القيروان – شعبان 357هـ، وتصدّر لتدريس الحديث والفقه فأخذ عنه خلق لا يعدّون كثرة من أبناء إفريقيّة والمغرب والأندلس من أشهرهم أبو عمران الفاسي.
قال عياض : "كان أبو الحسن واسع الرّواية عالما بالحديث وعلله ورجاله فقيها وصوليا متكلّما مؤلّفا مجيدا من الصالحين المتّقين الزّاهدين الخائفين. كان أعمى وهو مع ذلك من أصحّ النّاس كتبا وأجودهم ضبطا وتقييدا يضبط كتبه بين يديه ثقات أصحابه ثمّ قال : وكان أبو الحسن من الورعين سلك في كثير من أموره مسلك شيوخه من صلحاء فقهاء القيروان المتقلّلين من الدّنيا".
وكانت وفاته ليلة الاربعاء ودفن يوم الخميس لثلاث خلون من ربيع الآخر سنة 403هـ وقبره بالقيروان فيما بين ماجل الأغالبة ومقبرة باب تونس. وأقيم عليه في الزّمان المتأخّر قبّة معروفة يقصدها الزوّار .
له عدّة تآليف أهمّها :
- الملخّص للمتحفّظين لما في الموطأ من الحديث المسند جمع فيه ما اتّصل به إسناده من حديث مالك بن أنس في الموطأ رواية ابن القاسم وجملة ما به 520 حديثا – وهو أشهر تآليفه في الحديث وأجلّها.
- الممهـد ( في الفقه وأحكام الدّيانة ) قيل انه بلغ فيه إلى ستين جزءا ومات ولم يكمله.
- أحوال المتعلّمين وأحكام المعلّمين وهو في طريقة التعليم وكيف يجب تأديب الأطفال وأجور المعلّمين وما إليها.
*عبد الله بن أبي زيد* *( 310-386هـ/922-996م )*
أبو محمد عبد الله بن أبي زيد عبد الرحمن النفزي . ولد بالقيروان سنة 310 هـ / 922م. وأخذ عن أعلام عصره مثل أبي بكر بن اللبّاد وعبد الله بن مسرور الحجّام والإبيّاني والممّسي وأبي العرب. 
ورحل فحجّ وسمع من إبن الأعرابي وابن المنذر، كما استجاز إمامي المالكيّة في المشرق: الأبهري وابن شعبان. أمّا تلاميذه فكثيرون في إفريقيّة والمغرب والأندلس. 
كان ابن أبي زيد إمام المالكيّة في المغرب. وإليه كانت الرّحلة من البلدان يجمع إلى سعة العلم وبسطة الرّزق زهدا في الدّنيا وحبّا في الخير.
قال عنه القاضي عياض: "نجب أصحابه وكثر الآخذون عنه. وهو الذي لخّص المذهب وضمّ نشره ، وذب عنه. وملأت البلاد تواليفه، عارض كثير من النّاس أكثرها فلم يبلغوا مداه مع فضل السّبق، وعرف قدره الأكابر". توفّي سنة 386هـ/996م بداره بالقيروان وهي الآن مزار من مزارات المدينة .
له عدّة تآليف أهمّها :
- الرّسالة:وهي متن فقهيّ جامع، فصيح العبارة، جميل السبك، بديع العرض. ولهذا التأليف مخطوطات عديدة في أكثر مكتبات العالم العامّة.
- النّوادر والزّيادات على ما في المدوّنة وغيرها من الأمّهات.
- مختصر المدوّنة، يحتوي على خمسين ألف مسألة كما يقول ابن النّديم 
- ( الفهرسة 253 ). 

- تهذيب العتبية ( وتسمّى أيضا المستخرجة من الأسمعة ممّا ليس في المدوّنة ) لمحمّد بن أحمد العتبي المتوفّى سنة 255هـ.*أبو علي الحسن بن رشيق**( 390- 456هـ/1000-1064م )*

ولد بالمسيلة سنة 390هـ، وكان مولعا بالأدب وقول الشعر وقدم القيروان سنة 406هـ. وكان أول اتصاله بالبلاط الصنهاجي سنة 410 ولم يمض وقت طويل حتى أصبح من شعراء البلاط البارزين.
ولم يدم طيب العيش وهنائه بابن رشيق ومدينته القيروان، فقد دهمهم من البلاء والخراب على يد أعراب بني هلال وبني سليم، وخرج ابن رشيق صحبة المعز وحاشيته إلى المهدية لمناعتها ولم يطل مقامه بها. ثم عاد إلى المهدية إلى أن أدركته المنية.
له العديد من المؤلفات أهمها:
- العمدة في محاسن الشعر وآدابه : وهو كتاب عني عن التعريف ، ألفه برسم أحد أركان دولة المعز الصنهاجي أبي الحسن علي بن أبي الرجال الشيباني (توفي بعد سنة 431هـ) وذلك بعد سنة 422هـ.
- قراضة الذهب في نقد أشعار العرب: ألفه بعد سنة 427 هـ. 

- أنموذج الزمان في شعراء القيروان: وهو من أهم كتبه ألفه بعد سنة 423هـ، وقد فقد منذ أواسط القرن الثامن الهجري.*محمد بن شرف**( 388-460هـ/ 998-1067م)*

هو أبو عبيد الله محمد بن أبي سعيد بن شرف الجذامي القيرواني. ولد بالقيروان سنة 388 هـ ونشأ بها. ودرس الفقه على أيدي أبي عمران الفاسي وأبي الحسن القابسي وتأدب على أيدي أبي إسحاق إبراهيم الحصري وسائر أساتذة القيروان في العهد الزيري. وأتصل بخدمة الأمير الصنهاجي المعز بن باديس وصار من أبرز شعراء بلاطه ثم أصبح أحد زعماء المدرسة الشعرية القيروانية. ذكره ابن الدباغ بقوله : " الأديب الفاضل، أحد من نظم قلائد الآداب وجمع أشتات الصواب، وتلاعب بالمنثور والموزون تلاعب الرياح بأطراف الغصون ".
وقد غادر ابن شرف القيروان بعد خرابها على اثر الزحفة الهلاليّة فأنتقل إلى المهديّة ثم صقليّة إلاّ أنّه لم يطب له المقام بها فأنتقل إلى الأندلس وكانت وفاته بطليطلة سنة 460هـ/ 1067م. له عدّة مؤلفات، أهمها:
- أبكار الأفكار:يقول عنه ابن دحيه: " في سفرين، اختراع كلّه في الحكم والأمثال والنظم والنثر" ويقول عنه ياقوت : "جمع فيه ما أختاره من شعره ونثره ". ولم يحدد حجمه 
- أعلام الكلام: أهداه للمعتضد بن عباد وأجازه عليه ، ويقول عنه ابن دحية "مخترع كلّه" ومن جملة ما احتواه هذا الكتاب مجموعة من مقاماته، جلب منها صاحب الذخيرة مقامتين ، منها مقامته الشهيرة في الشعراء، كما ساق ابن بسام مجموعة صالحة من نصوص هذا التأليف.
- مسائل الانتقاد: ويسميها ياقوت: " رسالة الانتقاد".  

- ديوان شعره : يذكر ابن دحية أنه في خمسة مجلّدات . وذكره ياقوت في معجم الأدباء ولم يحدد حجمه. وقد احتفظت كتب الأدب والتراجم بمجموعة مهمّة من شعره تبلغ الآن أكثر من ستمائة بيت، وأول من تولّى جمع طائفة منه المرحوم ح.ح عبد الوهاب في مقدّمة نشرته لمسائل الانتقاد من ص 300-311، ثم جمع منه المرحوم عبد العزيز الميمني في " النتف من شعر ابن رشيق وزميله ابن شرف" قطعة صالحة ، ثم جمعه حسن ذكرى حسن تحت عنوان ديوان ابن شرف القيرواني" ، ونشرته في القاهرة، مكتبة الكليات الأزهرية سنة 1983*ذيل تاريخ الرقيق.*

*علـي الحصــري ا**متوفي سنة 488هـ/1095م*
أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الغني شهر الحصري ويعرف بالشاعر الضرير. وله بالقيروان في حدود سنة 415هـ . وقرأ على علماء بلده وبرع في العربية 
وخصوصا في علم القراءات واشتهر بالأدب في عصر فيض التمدن العربي الإفريقي . وبعد خراب القيروان تحوّل إلى الأندلس وأقام باشبيلية ثم ببلنس سنة 481هـ وعاشر جماعة من أكابرها وأدبائها ثم حطت به الرحال بطنجة التي بقي بها يعلم القراءات إلى أن أدركته المنية سنة 488هـ/1095م.  
قال ابن حين عرّف به : "كان بحر براعة ورأس صناعة وزعيم جماعة، طرأ على جزيرة الأندلس منتصف الماية الخامسة ، بعد خراب وطنه القيروان ، والأدب يومئذ بأفقنا نافق معمور الطريق ، فتهادته ملوك طوائفها تهادي الرياض النسيم ، وتنافس فيه تنافس الديار بالأنس المقيم ... ولمّا خلع ملوك الطوائف بأفقنا اشتملت عليه مدينة طنجة وقد ضاق ذرعه وتراجع طبعه.
وقال ابن بشكوال في حقه : "أديب رخيم الشعر، حديد الهجو شعره كثير وأدبه موفور" . ومن شهادة عبد الواحد المراكشي: "أن الحصري الأعمى كان أسرع الناس في الشعر خاطرا".
ومن أشهر قصائده :
يا ليل الصب متى غده : أقيام الساعة موعده 
رقد السمار فأرقـه : أسف للبين يردده 
وهي طويلة وقد عارضها – لخفة روحها ووزنها – جماعي لا يحصون من شعراء المشرق والمغرب قديما وحديثا وجمعت بعض تلك المعارضات وطبعت على حدة. 
ومن أهم مؤلفاته: - ديوان شعره. منه قطعة صالحة ضمن مخطوط محفوظ في مكتبة الأسكوربال
- اقتراح القريح واجتراح الجريح. يشمل قصائد عديدة في رثاء ولد له مات عقب نزوحه إلى المغرب مرتب على حروف المعجم منه نسخة بدار الكتب المصرية تاريخ كتبها 607.
- معشرات الحصري. وهي أيضا جملة قصائد في الغزل والنسيب أولها: 

أمالك يا داء المحب دواء : بلى عند بعض الناس منك شفاء *أحمد بن الجزار**المتوفي سنة 369هـ/980م*

هو أحمد بن إبراهيم بن أبي خالد أبو جعفر ويعرف ابن الجزار. ولد بالقيروان في حدود سنة 285هـ/898م وبها توفي سنة 369هـ/980م. ولم يكن له رحلة في طلب العلم . وهمّ بالتوجه للأندلس بعد ما ساءت علاقته بالمعزّ لدين الله الفاطمي ولم ينفذ. كان أبوه كحالا وعمه أبو بكر طبيبا جراحا فاقتفي أثره وتعلّم منه فن الجراحة فهو من أسرة اشتغلت بالطب وبرعت فيه. ويمثل أحمد بن الجزار أوج المدرسة الطبية القيروانية عدّه ابن صاعد في كتابة " تجارب الأمم " من أعظم شخصيات عصره. وهو يحتل مكانة بارزة في تاريخ الطب والصيدلة وقد ألّف ما يربو عن الأربعين كتابا من أهمّها: 
- "زاد المسافر وقوت الحاضر" هو من أهمّ تآليفه. فهو موسوعة طبيّة شاملة اشتهرت في العالم في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها منذ ترجمت إلى اليونانيّة والعبريّة واللاتينيّة ، طبع منها جزء سنة 1749م باليونانيّة في أمستردام، فكان هذا الكتاب متداولا بأوروبا، معتمدا في التدريس والمعالجة حتى لعصر النهضة، إذ أقبل على هذه التّرجمات الأطباء والعلماء اليونانيون واللاّتينيون والعبريون إقبالا عظيما يقتبسون من مشكاتها نورا، وقد كثرت مخطوطاتها عندهم بهذه اللّغات ويوجد على الأقل خمسة وثلاثون مخطوطا من كتاب"زاد المسافر " باليونانيّة موزّعة في مكتبات العالم في أوروبا خاصة . وقد احتوى هذا الكتاب " كلّ ما يحتاج إليه الطبيب وطالب الطبّ مسافرا كان أو مقيما"، وتضمّن طريق مداواة الأدواء التي تعرض في أعضاء الجسد عضوا فعضو من أعلى الرّأس إلى القدمين.
- ولابن الجزّار كتاب" سياسة الصّبيان وتدبيرهم " حقّقه الدكتور محمد الحبيب الهيلة ونشره بتونس سنة 1968م، وهو " أوّل مصنّف من نوعه يعتني بطبّ الأطفال باعتباره ميدانا مختصا مستقلاّ بذاته عن الطّب العام.
- كتاب" الاعتماد في الأدوية المفردة ، فقد قدّم فيه عرضا للأدوية المفردة من النّبات والمعادن ، ولم يسبق له أن رأي أحدا من متقدّمي الأطباء ألّف كتابا جامعا مرضيا وكلاما شافيا بحسب ما يجب أن يؤلّف في هذا الباب حسب تعبير ابن الجزار. وقد ترجم هذا الكتاب إلى اللاّتينيّة ثم العبريّة، وانتحله قسطنطين الإفريقي بعنوان مختلف وتوجد منه نسخ متعدّدة بحلب والجزائر.
- كتاب" طب الفقراء والمساكين " طبعه أحد البنوك بتونس. ويمثّل نزعة الطبيب القيرواني الشّعبية ممّا جعل بعضهم يصفه بطبيب الفقراء. فهو يعالج في هذا الكتاب كثيرا من الأمراض بأرخص الأدوية .
- كتاب" في المعدة وأمراضها ومداوتها" ، حقّقه الدّكتور سلمان قطاية ونشرته دار الرشيد ببغداد سنة 1980.
الرقيـق الكاتب
إبراهيم بن القاسم أبو إسحاق المعروف بالرقيق مؤرخ قيرواني جليل وأديب بليغ، في مقدمة كتاب إفريقية المجيدين في عصر حضارتها الزاهرة، وقد يعتبر بحق إماما للتاريخ التونسي.
وغاية ما توصلنا إلى معرفته من أبنائه أنه ولد بالقيروان في منتصف القرن الرابع للهجرة وتولى كتابة الحضرة في الدولة الصنهاجية- وحافظ على الخطة ما يقرب من نصف قرن أي في أيام المنصور بن يوسف بن زيري وابنه باديس وابنه المعز. وفي خلال تلك المدة صاحب أولئك الأمراء في أسفارهم وحروبهم لقبائل المغرب الأوسط.
أما من الناحية التاريخية فإننا نجد رواة الأخبار الذين بحثوا عن حوادث إفريقية في القرون الإسلامية الأولى عيالا على ما دوّن الرقيق وجمع، حتى قال ابن خلدون : "ابن الرقيق مؤرخ إفريقية والدول التي كانت بالقيروان، ولم يأت من بعده إلا مقلد" نكتفي بهذه الشهادة الجسيمة للدلالة على مكانته من بين الإخباريين الإفريقيين. وقد كانت وفاة الرقيق حوالي سنة 425 أو بعدها بقليل وهذا غاية ما يمكننا ترجيحه.
أما تآليف الرقيق على كثرة ما صنف – فلم يصلنا منها إلا النادر، وما موضوعه غير التاريخ: تاريخ إفريقية والمغرب في عشرة مجلدات.

----------


## جمال الجزائري

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------

